# Pilot light button on furnace won't turn



## whydonchathen (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm trying to light my furnace pilot light, but for some reason the pilot light button will not turn so I can light the gas. For some reason the pilot light went off some time is the summer, and now that it's turned cold again....

This happened once before, seven years ago. The furnace is a Roberts-Gordon, 25 years old.

I know what I need to do to light this (there's a sticker inside that explains how to light the Pilot), now the only thing stopping me is that the Pilot Light button will not turn. It says "depress button and turn counter-clockwise from OFF to PILOT. then light the gas with a taper (long match). Hold button down for sixty seconds, then release, pilot should stay lit. Then turn the button further counter-clockwise to ON." (I'm paraphrasing)

Well my problem is that the button is already in the ON position, so I want to turn it to PILOT. I press down but it won't turn, either clockwise or counter-clockwise. I can't turn it to the PILOT position. Something, (I'm guessing that it's probably a safety feature), is stopping the button from turning. :huh:

Can anybody explain what I need to do to get the button to turn to PILOT so I can light it?

Thanks in advance I hope I've explained sufficiently and not been too long-winded....


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

Going from on to pilot can vary. Some go from on to pilot by just turning, no pushing. Some require a slight push down, but not all the way, some are pushed all the way (rare...at least what I've encountered). Not saying it can't happen, but I haven't encountered one that is locked up totally and wouldn't turn. Try a varied amount of pushing down...but don't force it.


----------



## whydonchathen (Oct 4, 2008)

hey Kyle,

thanks for the speedy reply, I was out, just got home.... well I did try varying amounts of pushing, and I tried turning the button without the pushing, nothing works. It's like it's locked in the ON position.... I'll try again, but I already tried two sessions of it, it wouldn't turn. I think there's some kind of preventative safety going on...... I'm missing smth.....


----------



## SD515 (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm not sure. Maybe try Google with the furn model & serial number. Also try the gas valve manufacturers name and model number. 
Can you post a photo?


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

you can't :no:go from ON to PILOT you need to turn it to OFF press it down and turn it to pilot and hold it down...light it hold it 60 seconds(till the thermal couple heats up) and release it...pilot should stay ON....then turn to ON now!


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

biggles said:


> you can't :no:go from ON to PILOT you need to turn it to OFF press it down and turn it to pilot and hold it down...light it hold it 60 seconds(till the thermal couple heats up) and release it...pilot should stay ON....then turn to ON now!


On occassion I get to light appliances. Some of those I see are turn to the pilot position, then push down to light. Some are push down and then turn. 

Foolish question, the ball valve is on? If the handle is in-line with the pipe, it is on. If the handle is purpindicular to the pipe, it is off.


----------



## karolc (Jan 19, 2015)

My knob was frozen. I removed the plastic housing and turned the metal spindle to OFF with a wrench. I sprayed it with WD 40, turned it back and forth til it was moving, replaced the plastic housing and was able to rotate to the PILOT position.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

karolc said:


> I sprayed it with WD 40,


 Now, at some point in the future, you will most likely need to replace that gas valve as WD 40 is not good for seals. You also do realize you dredged up a 7 year old thread


----------



## flhtcu (Oct 12, 2014)

So the OP's furnace is over 30 years old now! Hope he got it fixed or replaced.


----------

